# Aal immer nur Räuchern?



## bassking (7. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute.

Aal wird geräuchert- klar, ist  lecker...höchstens mal abgezogen und in Butter gebraten...auch lecker-

Aber war das schon Alles?

Wie verwertet Ihr Aal, der nicht geräuchert werden soll?

Gibt es Größenunterschiede, die die Verwertungsart beeinflussen?

Bassking.


----------



## arno (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Moin Bassking!
Da hast Du schon recht!
Es gibt noch ne gute andere methode, die mir im Urlaub eingefallen ist, da ich dort nicht räuchern konnte!
Ich habe eine Gemüsesuppe genommen und den Aal (vorher die haut abziehen) in Stücken darin gekocht.
Ich habs als sehr lecker empfunden!
Aal räuchern und dann pürrieren und mit Sahne davon eine Soße machen , dazu Brot eintunken und gut ist.
So eine Art Fondoe eben!


----------



## Reisender (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

*Zutaten:*
100 g Aal
Salz
1/2 l Wasser
1/2 Tas. Essig
Pfeffer
1 Lorbeerblatt
6 Wacholderbeeren
5 Pfefferkoerner
1 Moehre, gross
8 Gelatine, Blatt, weisse
3 Eier; hartgekocht
2 Tomaten
2 Gewuerzgurken
1 Bd. Petersilie
1 dl Madeira

*Zubereitung:*
Aal in Aspik eignet sich besonders als Abendessen.

Aal ausnehmen und saeubern. Nicht abziehen. In gleichmaessige Stuecke
schneiden. Leicht salzen. Wasser und Essig aufkochen. Mit Pfeffer,
Lorbeerblatt und Pfefferkoerner wuerzen. Geputzte Moehre mit dem
Buntmesser in Scheiben schneiden. Reingeben. Den Madeira
auch. Aalstuecke darin 25 Minuten ziehen lassen. Stuecke rausnehmen.
Abkuehlen lassen. Inzwischen eine Kranzform mit Moehren-, Eier-,
Tomaten- und Gurkenscheiben auslegen. Fischsud mit Gelatine dicken.
Davon einen Spiegel (das heisst die erste Schicht) ueber die Scheiben
giessen. Leicht andicken lassen. Dann die Schuessel mit den Aalstuecken
fuellen, obendrauf noch mit restlichem Gemuese und Eistuecke garnieren.
Restlichen Gelatine-Fischsud darueber verteilen. Im Kuehlschrank kalt
werden lassen. Zum Servieren auf eine Platte stuerzen.

Beilagen: Toastbrot und Butter oder Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Viele Dauerlutscher unterwegs... Schick mal ne PN wegen Videos... #h


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Zutaten:*
> 100 g Aal
> Salz
> 1/2 l Wasser
> ...



macht sich besonders gut bei großen aalen, da diese zum räuchern und braten oft zu fett sind.

gruß antonio


----------



## bassking (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Viele Dauerlutscher unterwegs... Schick mal ne PN wegen Videos... #h


 
??? |kopfkrat 

Also Räuchern, Braten und Aspiken ist schon irgendwie traditionell ..sind jetzt auch die 3 Arten, mit denen man den Aalverzehr ständig in Verbindung bringt.

Gibt es noch was anderes?

Hatte mal von Aal mediterran gehört- ein ital. Rezept mit vielen frischen Kräutern und Tomaten !

In Rotwein ziehengelassen mit Suppengemüse war nicht so der Hit..irgendwie "glibberig"...gut, der Aal hatte 80 cm...

Grillen mit Salbei soll doch auch sehr lecker sein !

Hat das mal Jemand getestet?

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Bassking, befolge doch einfach mal das Zitat!


----------



## djoerni (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

ich versuche mal das rezept von meinem italiener zu bekommen! der möchte seine aale immer unausgenommen haben. die kommen dann in einen tomaten-knoblauchsud und ziehen darin dann so wie sie sind gar. habe mich da noch nicht so rangetraut, aber soll wohl legger sein|uhoh:


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

im blinker gabs mal ein rezept für nen flambierten aal. sah sehr lecker aus.


----------



## bassking (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich versuche mal das rezept von meinem italiener zu bekommen! die kommen dann in einen tomaten-knoblauchsud und ziehen darin dann so wie sie sind gar.


 
Jaaa, bitte !

Das wars - schön in Tomate mit Knofi ziehenlassen !

Das kam schonmal in einem Bericht über venezianische Küche im Fernsehen... der Aal wurde ganz frisch zerteilt und in Kräuteröl mit Lorbeerblättern angebraten und mit Zwiebeln und Tomaten (frisch !) köcheln gelassen..sah sehr gut aus ! |rolleyes 

Wäre echt der Hammer, wenn Du das rausbekommen würdest !


Gruß, Bassking ! #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Was gescheites, gut für die Potenz! :q


----------



## Leif (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Zutaten:*
> 100 g Aal
> Salz
> 1/2 l Wasser
> ...





Aal in Aspik, da war doch mal was mit Ekel Alfred von "Ein Herz und eine Seele" falls dir das was sagt.


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Aal-Schaschlik vom Holzkohlegrill:

Zutaten:
Aal-Filet (vom dicken Aal)
Paprikapulver
Salz
Zitrone
Gemüsezwiebel
rote Paprika
sweet Chilli Sauce mit Knoblauch (aus dem Chinaladen)

Zubereitung:
Aal, Zwiebel, Paprika in grobe Stücken schneiden und alles zusammen mit Zitronensaft, Chillisauce, Paprikapulver und Salz mindestens eine Stunde im Kühlschrank marinieren lassen (ich empfehle kräftig zu würzen). Anschließend alles abwechselnd auf Schaschlikspieße stecken. Nun die Spieße auf dem Holzkohlegrill (Garten) braun grillen, am besten mit indirekter Hitze oder Heißluft (Kamingrill). Dazu paßt Chiabattabrot und frischer Tomatensalat


----------



## djoerni (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

ich versuche es dann mal zusammenzubekommen. 

aal je nach geschmack abziehen oder auch nicht. (mein italiener nimmt ihn nicht aus und häutet ihn nicht!) knoblauch, chillischoten und zwiebeln nach belieben schälen und fein hacken. dann in olivenöl leicht anbraten. wenn der knoblauch etwas braun wird den aal dazugeben und von allen seiten anbraten. das ganze mit einer dose geschälten tomaten abgießen und ca. 15-20 minuten je nach dicke des aals ziehen lassen. dazu passt ciabatta und grüne soße.


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

@djoerni

"Lieblingsitaliener" #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

@ Zanderfänger:

*Das gibt aber richtig Tinte auf´m Füller...!*

Ansonsten kann man(n) Aal auf nahezu jede Art und Weise zubereiten, er schmeckt eigentlich immer...


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

@Brassenkotzer #6

Musst Du mir nicht extra sagen... #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Ich weiß halt, wovon ich rede! Ich esse jedes Jahr kiloweise Aal... :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Carsten, kiloweise Aalschleim!?  :q


----------



## Bondex (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

hat einer hier schonmal Aal-Sushi gegessen? Geht das überhaupt mit Aal?


----------



## Cloud (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen auf Grund des Giftes im Blut vom Aal


----------



## andreas0815 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich weiß halt, wovon ich rede! Ich esse jedes Jahr kiloweise Aal... :q


 

*Hallo,*

habe aber auch meine Aale gerne Gegrillt nur ich fange zurzeit keine mehr

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fiskes (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Aal abziehen, in Stücke schneiden und in Dillsoße, mit viel frischem Dill, garziehen lassen.
Echt lecker !
Robert


----------



## smrt (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Lecker, ich sabber schon |bla: wär froh wenn ich mal einen fangen würde.
smrt


----------



## bassking (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Hallo zusammen.

Im Rückblick auf mein Thema hier muss ich mal sagen, dass ich doch sehr gerne den Räucheraal bevorzuge- schmeckt einfach saulecker.

Ansonsten habe ich diesen Sommer mal Brataal gemacht- auch sehr lecker- mit Knoblauch und Kräutern in Butter gebraten.

ACHSO: Mal eine Frage am Rande: ich habe mich gefragt, ob Ihr Barsche und kleinere Zander 

auch RÄUCHERT ?

Geht das bei den Barschartigen überhaupt- und was haltet Ihr vom "Fisch- und Fun" Räucherbarsch mit Rosmarinzweig drin?- Hat das mal Einer gemacht?

Ich esse zwar wenig Fisch- aber wenn, dann soll er auch schmecken- also wie schmeckt der

Barsch/Zander aus dem Rauch- zu mager oder super?

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Angler25 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

Hallo Bassking,
Ich habe mal Aal in der Pfanne gemacht,war ein reinfall,der schmeckte wie Mooswasser.
Pfui!!!Ich habe ihn aber auch Gewürzt,aber das brachte garnichts.Aal nur Räuchern.
Wurde auch verarscht von mein Angelkollegen.
Viel Spaß noch beim Aal essen!


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aal immer nur Räuchern?*

@Angler25
hast du das denn auch richtig gemacht?dem aal die haut abgezogen ihn schon gewürzt und dann in butterschmalz gebraten?aale mit haut braten geht gar nicht.


----------

